# What do you add to your dog's food?



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

What do you add to your dog's kibble?
I like to add veggies such as raw green beans and carrots. I also add cottage cheese and yogurt. I also add a drizzle of extra virgin olive oil. I was thinking though that raw veggies may cause gas, which can cause bloat, correct?


----------



## nac1089 (Jan 18, 2009)

I add a little bit of cottage cheese and some shredded carrots. I just got a cookbook yesterday that has all kinds of healthy recipes for dogs. I'm thinking about making a weeks worth of a recipe and adding that to her kibble just so she stays interested. Sasha is so picky when it comes to her food that I have to change flavors after every bag so she doesn't get bored of it.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

I only add supplements like EFA oils, seameal and colostrum. Oh! and Green Tripe!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I just started adding Fish oil to Zoey's food to help with her itchy skin, but sometimes I add little bits of shredded up chicken to it as a special treat.


----------



## drmom777 (Mar 1, 2009)

I add a raw egg and some chicken fat or olive oil.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i add olive oil, brewers yeast (starting that again, soon) for flea/tick, and a "gravy" that i make up.....plus, once a wk they get a raw egg....


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

It depends on what I have available.

I like to add green beans, carrots, peas, kale, spinach, broccoli, zucchini, summer squash, sweet potatoes, cottage cheese, yogurt, mackerel, sardines, apples,
watermelon, cantelope, pineapple, pears, peaches, mangoes, bananas, blueberries, cranberries .....

Sorry, I got carried away.. 

Of course, I don't add all these things at once. As I said, it depends on what I have on hand.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

A bit of turkey on Thanksgiving, some plain canned pumpkin to make small adjustments to the output and very little else.

The DO supplement with the occasional sofa.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

RonE said:


> A bit of turkey on Thanksgiving, some plain canned pumpkin to make small adjustments to the output and very little else.
> 
> The DO supplement with the occasional sofa.


You spoil those girls. How many other dogs get a sofa added to their dinner menu???


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

No sofa here. My dog knows better. lol


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Human-grade salmon oil and vitamin E in the morning. Sometimes cottage cheese. Raw meat and sometimes bones at night. Pumpkin at any time if there is loose stool.


----------



## All about Eva (Nov 22, 2008)

All my dogs are on probiotics. They also get the same veggies we eat that day and any healthy food that is left over. Now are dog that is on a diet gets brown rice bread as a filler so she does not trash dive.


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Every day: pureed pumpkin and a few veggies (e.g. organic baby carrots). 

Sometimes: plain yogurt, a bit of salmon or other fresh meat, and paper towels if they get into my trash can  (j/k, I don't let them get into that although they have before).


----------



## lillie20 (Oct 17, 2008)

I've wanted to add fish oil to my dogs food. What are the advantages and are there different types to buy? I do sprinkle powder probiotic daily, but want to buy one at pet shop, current one is rx from vet ($$). Also, thought of yogurt or cottage cheese. Need to be careful, has a sensitive stomach. Would fish oil, yogurt and cottage cheese be ok?


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

lillie20 said:


> I've wanted to add fish oil to my dogs food. What are the advantages and are there different types to buy? I do sprinkle powder probiotic daily, but want to buy one at pet shop, current one is rx from vet ($$). Also, thought of yogurt or cottage cheese. Need to be careful, has a sensitive stomach. Would fish oil, yogurt and cottage cheese be ok?


A good probiotics supplement is Solid Gold Seameal. I'm lucky cuz my local independent retailer has it for less than $17 for one pound vs $25 at petco.


----------



## joeyjoe9 (Feb 28, 2009)

I added probiotics/enzymes to my Beagle's food while I was transitioning him to a new brand. It worked curing his runny stool, but now when do I stop having to add it? I'm sure it tastes better without it!


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Up to you, the seameal stuff is very tasty, so I keep using it.


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

Fish oil, Pumpkin and a raw egg once a week


----------



## lillie20 (Oct 17, 2008)

Probiotic at vet 2oz cost $40.00 What type of fish oil should I look for? Is it liquid or caplets?


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Raw chicken, or beef, or whatever, a couple times a week. Sometimes they get some cooked beef or chicken, along with some veggies, or noodles, just as a extra treat too. 

They also get Wellness canned a couple times a week, especially if we are traveling alot; it's kind of a 'special treat' for the trip.


----------

